
Seamlessly-faded background images with CSS gradients - sepokroce
https://nicer2.com/seamlessly-faded-background-images-with-css-gradients/
======
anotheryou
Does anyone know something to do correct fades of images?

In the middle of the fade I want to see 50% of either image. All faders I know
change opacity on both images and you quickly have somethign like 25%
background visible, 25% lower image, 50% upper image.

It would simply need to just fade in an image on top, and once fully opaque
remove the hidden bottom one.

------
werdnapk
Doesn't work in Firefox. Need a plan C.

~~~
downArrowed
It works on Beta channel (52.0b9) and also a older Aurora channel (41.0a2) for
me?

~~~
sepokroce
Should work in Firefox 51 as well.

